# Casa Aspíllaga: El arte de respeto



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El arte de respeto

Una casa que ha recobrado su belleza y alberga un centro cultural que aumenta la oferta del centro histórico. Uno de los aspectos más destacados del proyecto de recuperación fue la mejora de la estructura del edificio

Por Ricardo Guerrero









*DETALLES DE DECORACIÓN. En el meticuloso proceso de reconstrucción se dio la misma importancia a la estructura de la edificación y a los detalles. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) *

Usualmente se diseña y se adaptan los espacios en función del uso que queremos darles. Sin embargo, cuando se trata de un edificio antiguo que se va a restaurar o a rehabilitar, sus funciones están determinadas por las condiciones en las que fue encontrado y por la resistencia que sus estructuras puedan ofrecer. 

El segundo es el caso de la casa Aspíllaga del jirón Ucayali, la cual sirve de sede para el Centro Cultural Inca Garcilaso, una institución dependiente del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores que se encuentra en actividad desde mediados del 2005.









*NUEVA PRESENTACIÓN. Enormes estantes han sido colocados en el ambiente donde funcionará la biblioteca del Centro Cultural Inca Garcilaso. *

*LA HISTORIA*

La Casa Aspíllaga fue construida en la década de 1680, pero, debido a las remodelaciones y ampliaciones que ha sufrido en los últimos dos siglos ha perdido sus rasgos coloniales y hoy luce un aspecto republicano que combina estilos de los siglos XIX y XX. 

En la década de 1950 este inmueble, contiguo al palacio de Torre Tagle, fue adquirido por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores para la extensión de sus instalaciones y, desde ese entonces, comenzó a ser usado principalmente como depósito y archivo del ministerio.

Ya hacia la década de 1990 los acabados de la casa se encontraban bastante deteriorados y las estructuras de adobe se habían debilitado al punto que hacían temer un desplome. Por ello, fue necesario iniciar un plan de recuperación del solar, el cual fue financiado por el mismo Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores del Perú y por la Agencia Española de Cooperación Internacional.









*ESPLENDOR. La casa conserva ambientes intactos que remiten a su fastuoso pasado. *

*LA RESTAURACIÓN*

El trabajo se inició con una investigación arqueológica e histórica que permitió diseñar el proyecto y planificar las obras, que duraron aproximadamente dos años y medio.

En este tiempo se resanaron las molduras de los techos y las piezas de yeso de todo el inmueble, se recuperaron los pisos auténticos de ambas plantas, se repararon las luminarias y lámparas y se eliminaron los repintes de las paredes para tratar de recuperar las capas de pintura originales que se encontraban en buen estado.

Si bien todo este trabajo demandó un gran esfuerzo, una de las cosas más destacables dentro del proyecto de recuperación fue la mejora de la estructura del edificio, pues siempre se tuvo como premisa que si las técnicas de construcción antiguas han resistido cientos de años y han superado un sinnúmero de sismos, había que tratar de reducir al mínimo el empleo de nuevas técnicas o la utilización de insumos ajenos a la construcción ya existente.

Así, tomando en cuenta el tipo de materiales de cada planta (adobe y ladrillo, en el primer piso y quincha tejida y quincha con caña chancada, en el segundo), se realizó un cálculo estructural para evaluar la resistencia del edificio, el cual permitió detectar aquellas zonas que, además de ser resanadas, necesitaban ser reforzadas.

Algunas partes se reconstruyeron utilizando técnicas tradicionales de forja, carpintería y albañilería y otras fueron apuntaladas con refuerzos metálicos que permitieron mejorar el comportamiento de la estructura del edificio. Tal es el caso del techo de la escalera principal, en el que se instalaron largas e invisibles vigas de metal para soportar a las viejas vigas de madera; o el caso de las uniones y esquinas de las paredes, en las que se reforzaron y rehicieron los amarres, que es en donde el adobe falla con mayor frecuencia.









*SALA DE EXPOSICIONES. Las instalaciones de la casa han sido acondicionadas para las diferentes actividades del Centro Cultural. *

Vale decir que en algunos sectores de la casa --por ejemplo, en los baños-- se tuvieron que construir tabiques de ladrillo y cemento, los mismos que se encuentran aislados del resto del edificio porque no comprometen la estructura ni hacen parte del armazón de la casa. Asimismo, se debe mencionar que, a pesar de los esfuerzos por conservar la mayor proporción posible de estructura original, el sector que corresponde a la cafetería y a la zona en la que funcionará el Museo de Relaciones Exteriores del Perú tuvo que ser totalmente reedificado. Estas adiciones no alteran el equilibrio visual del edificio, pues reproducen el estilo del resto de la casa y han sido bien disimuladas.









*VARIEDAD DE ESTILOS. En el edificio hay elementos ornamentales de distintas épocas. *

*LA NECESIDAD DE RECICLAR*

Gracias al arduo trabajo de restauración realizado por la Escuela Taller de Lima, el Centro Cultural Inca Garcilaso puede funcionar cómodamente y aprovechar las múltiples posibilidades ofrecidas por el edificio (actualmente cuenta con una galería principal, con auditorios, con aulas para la realización de talleres, con una biblioteca, con oficinas administrativas y con salas de museo).

En su primer año y medio de existencia, el centro cultural ha organizado varias conferencias y ha montado exposiciones de destacados artistas plásticos nacionales e internacionales, con lo que se ha convertido en un importante órgano de proyección cultural de la cancillería que hace provechosa la restauración de la Casa Aspíllaga. Definitivamente, este es un muy buen ejemplo de aprovechamiento de nuestro legado histórico y arquitectónico, y además, un excelente ejemplo de cómo hacer viable y sostenible la restauración de nuestro patrimonio. 









*AUTÉNTICOS. Los restauradores recuperaron los pisos originales de ambas plantas. *

Recuperar con control de calidad e iluminación

La recuperación de la Casa Aspíllaga fue una experiencia exitosa de la Escuela Taller de Lima. 

Los alumnos de esta institución realizaron sus prácticas de restauración en esta casa y convirtieron su de aprendizaje en un tiempo útil y rentable. 

Esto se logró gracias al sistema de vigilancia implementado, que supuso una supervisión permanente y un estricto control de calidad por parte de los especialistas.

En cuanto a las instalaciones de electricidad, en muchos casos los inmuebles que se restauran no están diseñados para contar con energía eléctrica, por lo que usan conexiones improvisadas. En estos casos es necesario buscar soluciones creativas para recubrir los cableados utilizando papel embreado, canaletas o tuberías que atraviesan los muros antiguos sin dañarlos; como se hizo en la Casa Aspíllaga.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonito lugar, al principio pensé que era la casa Aliaga, esta se ve bien cuidada tambien, a ver si un día paso por ahi, últimamente he estado yendo a museos y lugares así


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que rica biblioteca !!! esta chevere la casa...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En esta casa creció Patricia Aspíllaga, sin embargo su familia la vendió a principios de los 60.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Es realmente hermosa, siempre me doy un paseo por el C.C cultural, aunque el acceso es muy restringido, supongo que con la inauguracion de la biblioteca y el museo quedara mas abierta al publico. 

PD: Que bueno que el comercio en todas sus ultimas ediciones este dandole espacio al centro historico.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es que ahora el Centro está de moda pues!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Brunito : una corrección...*

Patricia no vivió en ésta Casona... ella siempre vivió en la casona de la calle Marconi,cerca al colegio Sophianum. En esta casona del centro vivieron sus abuelos paternos : Ramón Aspìllaga Barrera (quizàs éste "Barrera" originalmente sería "De La Barrera",con lo cual podrían ser tus parientes) y Agripina González Anderson (los hijos eliminaron el "González" y por ejemplo el papà de Patricia,fue Gustavo Aspíllaga Anderson). 
Tengo certeza de la vivienda de Patricia,puesto que mi compañero de promo del colegio,Daniel Ferrand Aspíllaga es hijo de una prima hermana de la finada Patricia (Luzmila Aspíllaga Dammert) y èl siempre contò que su tìa Patricia viviò de soltera en la calle Marconi,incluso tras enviudar y quedar invàlida,volviò a vivir allì en la casa de sus padres. Si,de niña y adolescente frecuentarìa la casa de sus abuelos en el centro... 



J Block said:


> En esta casa creció Patricia Aspíllaga, sin embargo su familia la vendió a principios de los 60.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En algún lugar leí que los Aspíllaga habían vendido la casa...al parecer no fue la de Marconi.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelente thread !!!!*

En realidad los limeños somos medio "indolentes" con tu hermosa ciudad... tenemos tantas joyas arquitectònicas y pràcticamente no las apreciamos. 
Hagan una encuesta entre estudiantes de colegio y universidades,entre estudiantes de turismo inclusive y yendo màs lejos,hasta profesionales calificados como muy cultos y muy pocos podrán responder donde quedan las principales Casonas del centro antiguo (Osambela,Aliaga,Pilatos,Barberis,etc)...es una pena porque en otros paìses,incluso gente con poca instrucciòn,en su afàn de enaltecer el turismo,saben de sus principales monmentos,casonas,calles,etc... ese "espìritu curioso" nos falta a los limeños... es por eso que threads como èste,son hiper valiosos...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La casa de la calle Marconi sigue siendo de ellos...*

A pesar que los padres de Patricia ya fallecieron tambièn,ella tenìa varios hermanos y hermanas (todos los Aspìllaga-Menchaca)... el apellido si bien es ùnico en el Perù,està compuesto de todo un familiòn.. todos los Aspìllaga son parientes,pero son numerosìsimos... Si creo que Patricia (nacida en 1946),haya frecuentado de niña e incluso adolescente la casona de sus abuelos en el Jiròn Ucayali.




J Block said:


> En algún lugar leí que los Aspíllaga habían vendido la casa...al parecer no fue la de Marconi.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> En realidad los limeños somos medio "indolentes" con tu hermosa ciudad... tenemos tantas joyas arquitectònicas y pràcticamente no las apreciamos.
> Hagan una encuesta entre estudiantes de colegio y universidades,entre estudiantes de turismo inclusive y yendo màs lejos,hasta profesionales calificados como muy cultos y muy pocos podrán responder donde quedan las principales Casonas del centro antiguo (Osambela,Aliaga,Pilatos,Barberis,etc)...es una pena porque en otros paìses,incluso gente con poca instrucciòn,en su afàn de enaltecer el turismo,saben de sus principales monmentos,casonas,calles,etc... ese "espìritu curioso" nos falta a los limeños... es por eso que threads como èste,son hiper valiosos...


Yo si puedo responder donde queda esas casonas...creeme. El Palacio Osambela fue una de las casonas más altas del centro por su mirador en el tercer piso, por el cual se veían los barcos llegar y salir del Callao. La casona Aliaga sigue siendo habitada por la familia Aliaga, queda en la primera cuadra del Jirón de la Unión, llegando a Chabuca Granda. Se organizan visitas. La Casa Pilatos es donde actualmente queda el Tribunal Constitucional. Muchos dicen que se llamaba así porque en ese lugar se reunían judíos a escondidas a llevar acabo ceremonias en la época de la inquisición. La casa de Barberis no la ubico pero sé que es una casa de un piso de estilo afrancesado y con un patio bastante coqueto.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Obviamente me refería a nivel general...*

Bruno : ni necesitas aclarar que sabes sobre todas las casonas... y me extiendo en casi todos los Incascrapers,que por nuestro mismo afàn de embelesarnos con la arquitectura poseemos sólidos conocimientos y constantemente estamos poniéndonos "up-to-date"... pero me referìa a nivel general,a nivel de mucha gente instruìda que incluso no sabe ubicar al Jìròn de la Uniòn !!!!.... recuerdo que cuando estudiaba en la academia Trener,el profe hizo una pregunta de si sabìamos donde estaba la avenida Tacna... y me quedè sorprendido que habìan como 10 compañeros que NO SABÌAN !!!!..una avenida tan importante y conocida... no es necesario vivir en el centro ni cerca del centro para tener una nociòn al respecto y escuchè excusas tan "lights" como : "yo vivo en Chacarilla y nunca he ido al centro","yo no paso de la Javier Prado hacia el norte","yo vivo en Rinconada y apenas conozco Lima"... sinceramente ese dìa me quedè shockeado por la indolencia de la gente... yo nunca he vivido en el centro,lo màs cerca que he vivido seràn como 30 cuadras de distancia... pero eso no quiere decir que no lo haya conocido.... las explicaciones de esas personas me hicieron reflexionar en lo apàtica que es la mayorìa de la gente para con su ciudad.. sin embargo aquella persona que dijo que "apenas conocìa" Lima,si fàcilmente podìa ubicarse en las calles de New York... absurdo...pero cierto... 



J Block said:


> Yo si puedo responder donde queda esas casonas...creeme. El Palacio Osambela fue una de las casonas más altas del centro por su mirador en el tercer piso, por el cual se veían los barcos llegar y salir del Callao. La casona Aliaga sigue siendo habitada por la familia Aliaga, queda en la primera cuadra del Jirón de la Unión, llegando a Chabuca Granda. Se organizan visitas. La Casa Pilatos es donde actualmente queda el Tribunal Constitucional. Muchos dicen que se llamaba así porque en ese lugar se reunían judíos a escondidas a llevar acabo ceremonias en la época de la inquisición. La casa de Barberis no la ubico pero sé que es una casa de un piso de estilo afrancesado y con un patio bastante coqueto.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Yo tambien las puedo ubicar , ademas falto Torre Tagle en el jiron Ucayali, Riva Aguero en Camana, la casa del oidor al lado del Palacio Arzobispal, la casa de las 13 monedas en el jiron Ancash. El centro se valora cada dia mas, al igual que muchas personas lo visitan cada vez mas y se informan de el. El 18 de Enero, todos los museos estuvieron 1 sol, y los vi repletos de gente, habia cola para entrar a la Inquisicion, la catedral y demas. Si bien aun la gente desconoce mucho del centro, cada vez se valora mas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Yo tambien las puedo ubicar , ademas falto Torre Tagle en el jiron Ucayali, Riva Aguero en Camana, la casa del oidor al lado del Palacio Arzobispal, la casa de las 13 monedas en el jiron Ancash. El centro se valora cada dia mas, al igual que muchas personas lo visitan cada vez mas y se informan de el. El 18 de Enero, todos los museos estuvieron 1 sol, y los vi repletos de gente, habia cola para entrar a la Inquisicion, la catedral y demas. Si bien aun la gente desconoce mucho del centro, cada vez se valora mas.


La Casa de las 13 Monedas sigue siendo un restaurante no? La Casa Riva Aguero creo que todavía le pertenece a la PUCP.

Falta la Casa de las Trece Puertas, la Casa de La Riva...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> Bruno : ni necesitas aclarar que sabes sobre todas las casonas... y me extiendo en casi todos los Incascrapers,que por nuestro mismo afàn de embelesarnos con la arquitectura poseemos sólidos conocimientos y constantemente estamos poniéndonos "up-to-date"... pero me referìa a nivel general,a nivel de mucha gente instruìda que incluso no sabe ubicar al Jìròn de la Uniòn !!!!.... recuerdo que cuando estudiaba en la academia Trener,el profe hizo una pregunta de si sabìamos donde estaba la avenida Tacna... y me quedè sorprendido que habìan como 10 compañeros que NO SABÌAN !!!!..una avenida tan importante y conocida... no es necesario vivir en el centro ni cerca del centro para tener una nociòn al respecto y escuchè excusas tan "lights" como : "yo vivo en Chacarilla y nunca he ido al centro","yo no paso de la Javier Prado hacia el norte","yo vivo en Rinconada y apenas conozco Lima"... sinceramente ese dìa me quedè shockeado por la indolencia de la gente... yo nunca he vivido en el centro,lo màs cerca que he vivido seràn como 30 cuadras de distancia... pero eso no quiere decir que no lo haya conocido.... las explicaciones de esas personas me hicieron reflexionar en lo apàtica que es la mayorìa de la gente para con su ciudad.. sin embargo aquella persona que dijo que "apenas conocìa" Lima,si fàcilmente podìa ubicarse en las calles de New York... absurdo...pero cierto...


La verdad es una pena que exista gente tan hueca...pero supongo que en todas partes. Me da mucho gusto que por lo menos eso esté cambiando un poco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La fachada de la casa aspillaga es bastante austera, el interior luce mejor.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

So cute


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

¿Alguien tiene fotos de la fachada?


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> La Casa de las 13 Monedas sigue siendo un restaurante no? La Casa Riva Aguero creo que todavía le pertenece a la PUCP.


Así es la Casa Riva Aguero le pertenece a la PUCP. Ahí funciona el Instituto Riva Aguero donde laboran reconocidos historiadores. También hay dos salas de exposiciones (recuerdo haber ido a una sobre Caral... fue muy buena) y una Biblioteca con una Sala de Periodicos bastante nutrida (estan diarios desde el siglo XVIII hasta las ediciones de El Comercio hasta 1989 (de 1990 en adelante el resto de la coleccion esta en la Biblioteca Central de la PUCP).

P.D: Las casonas donde funcionan el Inipuc y el Británico (creo q ambas están en Camaná) también están muy bien cuidadas.


----------

